# Audi Driver: Robert Downey Junior Sporting the New A7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Celebrity Cars blog has shots of actor Robert Downey Junior sporting a black Audi A7 this past weekend in Los Angeles. Given Audi's tie with Downey's blockbuster Iron Man series, we're not surprised the actor has chosen a four-ringer as his daily ride though he gets extra style points for picking the A7. And it's an S-line rolling on 20s no less.

Check out shots of Downey in his car after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

good choice, robert :thumbup:

although too bad the 6 series gran coupe is gonna kill the a7 quite soon - at least in looks. 
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/06/28/2013-bmw-6-series-gran-coupe-inches-closer-to-production/

sorry, but i still can't get over how my favourite car company had a chance to make the most beautiful car of all times out of a7, but totally messed up the whole car with the back design following some totally irrelevant "practicality (read: rear headroom) over style" arguments. you cannot always approach your car from the front you know, besides there are other people too who see the rear end of it...

i almost bursted crying when i saw a black a7 and a black new cls parking next to each other. the a7 was the coolest car on earth from the front 2/3 angle, but jeeez, how can you possibly desing the worst looking rear roofline to a car that's supposed to be only COOL, not a freakin' family mpv or smth.  still can't understand what's wrong with the small-trunk-sedan style and why does it have to be a hatchback, and even when it has to be an actual hatchback, why on earth does it have to look like one????

i really think audi should consider more than a facelift before the beemer comes out, it simply won't survive next to cls and that bmw (which is looking gorgeous already).

oh dear audi, and while you're on that, please revise the a7's front headlamps too, the ones on the concept were a lot better :thumbup:


----------

